# Overpriced training ?



## DogLover562 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey guys, my sisters dog has been a real handful and has managed to do some real damage on the backyard. I just got home from college a couple weeks ago and it's obvious to me that part of the reason her dog is like this is because she is very lazy and does not take him on walks too often. Anyways in my opinion all he needs is some basic obedience classes, but my sister did some research of her own and has decided on a trainer. The trainer gave my sister a price of $2,700 for 3.5 weeks of training at her facility. He is a well bred dog and did cost my parents a good amount of money, but paying that much for training sounds absolutely ridiculous to me. This trainer lives in the Perris area, what do you guys think, is this a fair price ? Any responses are appreciated.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

ripoff.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm assuming that's the price for a board and train. Even so, that sounds ridiculous. And you said it yourself - your sister is not taking care of the dog. Even if you do send it to that trainer, the trainer will teach it and occupy it for 3.5 weeks, then it will come back home and devolve into boredom behaviors again because it is still not being cared for. 

I say give your sister a swift kick in the butt so she learns to take care of her dog. She needs to actually take it to some classes and learn to train it herself, and learn to meet her dog's mental and physical stimulation needs. Or she needs to rehome it to someone that would actually appreciate it.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

you cant train a dog hours on end. In 3.5 weeks they cant do 2700 worth of work. And dogs dont get trained-owners do.


----------



## DogLover562 (Jun 5, 2014)

I knew it was overpriced, can't believe my parents are even considering paying that amount of money, especially when she is not even responsible enough to take it on walks and take care of him in the proper manner. I just found a local trainer who holds a group class at the local park, she charges a under 200 dollars for an 8 week course. Thanks for the advice guys I appreciate it.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

I have had my dogs in training since day 1. An 8 week class cost about $150, a board and train is the price your sister was quoted. But most trainers will tell you it is 25% training the dog and 75% training the owner. Your sister needs to commit to training with the dog as it builds relationship. Dog ownership is a big responsibility and is quite time consuming but the trade off is a lifelong friend and protector.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

It is on par with the pricing of a lot of other board and train programs out there. A lot can be done in 3.5 weeks with a good trainer and then they turn around and show you how to maintain it.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Training won't change the fact that the dog is left un-stimulated and bored in the backyard. 

Too bad you can't send your sister to a training facility where they will train her to be a better dog owner.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

If theyre worth the 2700 theyd teach that too. 2700 for 3.5 weeks sounds like a franchise.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Some training is not cheap and worth it, but that's because the trainer is someone who is specialized and has PROVEN results in whatever they are training and also because the handler/owner is dedicated to getting the best with their dog.

Money is not going to substitute for good basic care and being willing to interact with the dog. The owner/handler trains the dog, not a trainer. A trainer helps/trains *people*.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Is board and train ever effective? 

I think it's always about teaching the person. I'm sure my dog will listen to many trainers and he does, he's beautifully behaved on sessions. But this doesn't help me once they're gone (the sessions are effective, I'm talking about the fact that he listens to them). 

So i'd think sending a dog away never makes sense. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Castlemaid said:


> Too bad you can't send your sister to a training facility where they will train her to be a better dog owner.


this,


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

You received some good advise already and here is just one story about a so-called dog trainer that will make your skin crawl. Whatever you do make sure you check out the place really well, I would never let my dog go to any board & train facility but that's me.

Princeton dog trainer pleads guilty to animal cruelty charge, sentenced to 5 years for role in dog's death | NJ.com


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

It doesn't matter if the training is over-priced or not. If your sister is too lazy to take care of the dog and does not reinforce what the trainer has done, the dog will end up the same as it is now over a short period of time.

A group class where your sister will need to interact with the dog and may have peer pressure from the other dog owners would be best. In my area they run $20-$35/class depending on the facility.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

lalachka said:


> Is board and train ever effective?
> 
> I think it's always about teaching the person. I'm sure my dog will listen to many trainers and he does, he's beautifully behaved on sessions. But this doesn't help me once they're gone (the sessions are effective, I'm talking about the fact that he listens to them).
> 
> ...


I agree with this too.

When our old trainer did a board and train with a dog, the dog seemed to grow attached to the trainer, and would rather perform commands for the trainer than the owner. It was an embarrassing display - at the end of our regular group class, one of the trainers wanted the board and train dog to do a recall from far across the field to the owner with all of the distractions from the other dogs in class. When the owner called the dog to "come" his dog ran straight to the trainer that was working with him rather than to his owner.


----------

